# What are somethings you still enjoy doing?



## meltdowner (Jan 14, 2015)

Make a list! Maybe if someone sees something they used to do before dp they will be inspired to do it again.

Things I enjoy:

Watching movies, building my dvd collection, taking random artsy photographs and photoshopping them, watching sportscenter and sports, playing guitar, volunteering in a food bank, going to all you can eat sushi, etc.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Most of my enjoyment comes from the simple things, such as having a cup of coffee in the morning, having a good meal, listening to a favorite song, learning something new everyday, having a conversation with a friend, spending quality time with family.


----------



## Ningen (Apr 16, 2015)

Things I still do enjoy:

-Learning new things

-Watching movies

-Playing table tennis

Things I don't enjoy (hate) now that I used to enjoy:

-Playing chess

-Writing music

-Reading

-Studying

-Thinking

-Living


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2015)

Riding Motorcycle

Video Games (Extremely Helpful)

Watching Sports

Helping others


----------



## Epsilon (May 22, 2015)

Video Games

Coding

Going for a drive.

Really anything my mind can get immersed into.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Listening to music, going to see my favorite bands, video games, watching youtube videos, getting coffee with friends.


----------



## ChrisChampion (Mar 6, 2013)

Why does Jeff get to ride a motorcycle?  lol

1.Running
2.Walking my dogs/ taking them to the dog park
3.Being Outdoors/ Nature
4.Drawing/ Painting

5.Tattooing. Which is how I make a living. It's really grounding but I usually put it off when I'm in a strong DP episode like right now.


----------

